# So does Flex now work with the Iphone? If not when will it?



## GuyinVegas (Sep 27, 2016)

Any ideas?


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Here!








Feb 31st 2017, iPhone will work every where !


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

GuyinVegas said:


> Any ideas?


Depends on the warehouse


----------



## GuyinVegas (Sep 27, 2016)

Vegas?


----------



## GuyinVegas (Sep 27, 2016)

Screwed up my last post, I wanted to ask this.


If it does/in general is the Android better then the Iphone for Flex about to get a phone and i would like to know before I make a major commitment.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

GuyinVegas said:


> Vegas?


Now answer him! Shangsta lol


----------



## GuyinVegas (Sep 27, 2016)

He might be in...."The Danger Zone!"


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

GuyinVegas said:


> If it does/in general is the Android better then the Iphone for Flex about to get a phone and i would like to know before I make a major commitment.


I got a $70 2GB Samsung Prevail with Boost $30/mo plan. Since day one, it outperforms any new phone (regardless of OS) and gets me most of the blocks I'm chasing.

When my iPhone 6S crapped out, I traded it in for a 7+. It scans and can pick up some blocks since they added the refresh button. Could be a better option if they choose to upgrade the UI. Still missing essential components like the Itinerary Summary. iOS only shows Itinerary and Map.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

chefseth said:


> I got a $70 2GB Samsung Prevail with Boost $30/mo plan. Since day one, it outperforms any new phone (regardless of OS) and gets me most of the blocks I'm chasing.
> 
> When my iPhone 6S crapped out, I traded it in for a 7+. It scans and can pick up some blocks since they added the refresh button. Could be a better option if they choose to upgrade the UI. Still missing essential components like the Itinerary Summary. iOS only shows Itinerary and Map.


Boost Mobile Samsung Galaxy Prevail SPHG360ABB does NOT have 2GB Ram, it has 1 GB Ram but good to hear that it works for you really well. Here are the specs: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/boost-m...paid-cell-phone-white/2386095.p?skuId=2386095


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

LOL I haven't had any issues with the 1G RAM setup even though Amazon suggests 2G RAM.

Nevertheless, it gets the job done!


----------

